# Renaissance Aruba resort map with Unit #'s



## Whirl (Nov 3, 2009)

We are planning a stay here next year using several rooms...and I want to request rooms together. Just trying to get a sense of the what's where when I am speaking with reservations. 

Please let me know if you have a room layout map. 

Thanks.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 3, 2009)

Unfortunately having a resort map isnt going to help you a whole lot. The resort wont confirm your specific units until you check in. The best units to request are the larger one bedroom units at the end of each side of the building. Besides being a bit larger they all have great ocean views. After that any of the ocean/pool view rooms are on the inside of the "U" shaped resort are very similar. All rooms on the outside of the "U" have island/parking lot/shopping area views.

Also, FYI, timeshare units are mainly, if not completely by now, on the 1st,
3rd and 5th floors.


----------



## Smooth Air (Nov 3, 2009)

Whirl. is Renaissance Aruba on Palm Beach?


----------



## Whirl (Nov 3, 2009)

no. it is in orangestad. There is not miuch of a beach at the resort itself, just a little protected man-made little crescent ( great for small fries, but not much else). It does however have really cool private island you take a short boat ride to.


----------



## Whirl (Nov 3, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## Whirl (Nov 3, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Unfortunately having a resort map isnt going to help you a whole lot. The resort wont confirm your specific units until you check in. The best units to request are the larger one bedroom units at the end of each side of the building. Besides being a bit larger they all have great ocean views. After that any of the ocean/pool view rooms are on the inside of the "U" shaped resort are very similar. All rooms on the outside of the "U" have island/parking lot/shopping area views.
> 
> Also, FYI, timeshare units are mainly, if not completely by now, on the 1st,
> 3rd and 5th floors.



That is strange. Maybe becuase we upgraded or the policy was different then. We stayed in two rooms back in 2004 and upgraded our units to oceanview from one of the outside-U views (which is think is what we own, never stayed in our unit, so I don't really know). We explained that we need adjacent and if possible, adjoining rooms since we were traveling with children and they were very helpful. She told us what rooms she was reserving for us and where and that is exactly what we got when we arrived. Perhaps we jut got lucky.

Hoping to do the same next year, but maybe we'll just have to wait it out. I generally find them very helpful and easy to reserve and work with.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 3, 2009)

They are good to work with however when I was last there is 2007 they wouldnt confirm extra units location until we checked in. They will get you adjoining units if you need them for children. It also depends on the time of year and how busy they are.


----------



## Whirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Good point about time of year. we went in october, so very low season. i do like the place alot. picked up a cheapo week 10 years ago....only been once, but was so pleased whenwe stayed there...bought a poor view though...cant be on an island without a water view, so we always upgrade. i just love how easy they are to work with. i have never had a problem getting any reservation....


----------

